# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Editorial....

## aeonios1

Καλώς ήλθατε στην κοινότητα μας που πηγάζει από τον ενθουσιασμό μας για την ανάπτυξη των ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών δικτύων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ρόδου και της Δωδεκανήσου γενικότερα.
Στο forum αυτό μπορείτε να εκφράζετε τις απόψεις σας και τις απορίες σας για θέματα σχετικά, στο ακριτικό μας τόπο....είναι πάρα πολύ ευχάριστο το γεγονός επίσης ότι έχουμε ήδη ένα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό πιθανών ενδιαφερόμενων κόμβων στην περιοχή μας για το πολύ μικρό διάστημα που φιλοξενούνται οι καταχωρήσεις μας στο Nodedb.


 ::

----------


## Crash_

Telika ta katefera

Apo edo kai pera ola tha pane kala  ::

----------


## aeonios1

> Telika ta katefera
> 
> Apo edo kai pera ola tha pane kala


Eyxomai ola na pane kala pragmatika!!!!!Exoun fagothei oloi me to thema tou na ftiaxoune double quad keraies....Mallon einai poli eykoli i kataskeyi....

Crash, milisa me to giorgo xtes....mou eipe pos oi kartes pou efere einai mono gia etairiki xrisi logo timon(opos eides einai pio akribes apo tis dlink/smc ktl....giayto kai perimenoun oloi tin paralabi tis epomenis ebdomadas apo to sxoleio kai oxi mono!
Simera na kanonisoume kati gia to bradi me tis kartes??

Esi an tou peis mporeis na pareis kapoies "pros epidixi"?

----------

Ma fisika

Vasika otan ton do ( exo 2 meres na ton do  ::  ) tha tou po mazi me tin paragelia pou tha kanei na paragili ena AP akoma gia emena  :: 

Pote tha kanonisoume na vrethoume to vradi????
tha se paro tilefono simera molis sxolaso apo tin doulia to vradi kata tis 9

----------


## aeonios1

To kako einai pos eimaste mallon off topic as min sinexisoume se ayto to thread crash!

----------

